# A Short Credo on Baptism: Douglas Wilson



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 16, 2006)

Any thoughts or comments?



> A Short Credo on Baptism
> Douglas Wilson
> I believe that the phrase baptismal regeneration, when taken in a wooden ex opere operato sense, has been the source of much rank superstition and idolatry. Baptism in water is a sign and seal of the new covenant, and as with all covenants, the new covenant has attendant blessings and curses. The blessings are appropriated by faith, not by water, and the curses are brought down upon the head by unbelief, against which curses the water provides no protection whatever.
> 
> ...


----------

